# Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer



## darth carper (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die "Küstenspinnfischprofis".

Ich bin seit Jahren auch begeisterter Pilkangler und möchte jetzt das Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus probieren, weil das bestimmt eine interessante Variante ist.
Da ich aber absoluter Novize auf diesem Gebiet bin, ist meine Frage, ob es sich im Januar (fahre ein paar Tage nach Fehmarn) lohnt sein Glück auf Dorsch zu probieren?

Falls ja, welche Stellen sind empfehlenswert, welche Köder in welchen Farben und Gewichten sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?

Falls nein, welcher Monat ist dann empfehlenswert um erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln?


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

hat hier wirklich keiner eine antwort auf die frage?????

zu fehmarn kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, ist zu weit weg. falls du dich entscheiden kannst in nördliche sh oder nach dk zu fahren kann ich dir aber helfen....

auf jeden fall lohnt es sich, im januar einige stunden auf fehmarn an der küste zu angeln! )


----------



## Pilkkönig (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Kommt drauf an wie kalt das Wasser ist.Ich würde dir dann die Ostküste empfehlen weil das recht tief ist und schnell tiefer wird.


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

wasser und luft sind dies jahr viel zu warm!! ausserdem zu wenig regen! die meisten mefos werden irgendwo in den flussmündungen rumeiern, und wissen nicht was sie sie mit laich und milch anfangen können.

also kann man sie prima im meer fangen #c


----------



## Fränkie S. (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

@darth carper,

der Januar gehört bestimmt nicht zu den Spitzenmonaten. Dennoch lohnt es immer und zu jeder Jahreszeit, auf Fehmarn die Spinn-Peitsche zu schwingen. Wo Du das am besten tust, hängt wesentlich von Wind und Wetter ab. Über die gängigen Plätze findest Du hier im Board oder im Web allgemein unendlich viele Seiten und dann gibt's da noch ein Heftchen mit Tips zur Insel, dass bestimmt auch bei dem Fachhändler Deines Vertrauens käuflich zu erwerben ist.

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Moin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





denke auch das es im Januar zu früh sein kann...muss aber nicht, kommt halt echt auf den winter an und wie eisig er wird!
hab die er erfahrung gemacht das es so im april/mai gut läuft.
nur wenn der "böse" ostwind weht ist meistens sense mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
wenns aber gut läuft wirst du das ein ober andere silber im Januar
ans blech bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ostküste ist ok, steht aber auch jede menge im www und auch
hier drin! weit raus, tief und langsam ziehen..wenn Dorsch da ist rummsts!
am besten in der Dämmerung (dunkle Köder), tagsüber Mefo!

aber nur wennse nicht alle bis dahin inne NETZE gelandet sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Micha


----------



## Broesel (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Moinsen,
leider bin ich diesen Herbst, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren, aus privaten Gründen so gut wie gar nicht an die Küste gekommen... :c 

Dennoch denke ich, sollte der Winter hier in Norddeutschland nicht doch plötzlich Einzug halten, sollten die Chancen gar nicht so schlecht stehen.
Wenn das Wasser nicht noch weiter abkühlt, derzeit (3-5 Grad), bleiben die Dorsche auch in Ufernähe. Auf Fehmarn ist zum Spinnfischen auf Dorsch tatsächlich die Ostküste am besten geeignet. Allerdings kann auch die Nordküste reichlich Fisch bringen. Auch Westermarkelsdorf, in Richtung Huk ist mitunter sehr fischreich. Aber wie schon geschrieben, hängt es auch sehr von der Windrichtung ab. Denn Krautgang kann einem das Spinnfischen ganz schön vermiesen.

Eines nicht vergessen, der Dorsch ist mitunter näher am Ufer, als man vermutet, sprich nicht nur Gewaltswürfe Richtung Horizont, sondern auch kürze Würfe seitlich entlang der ersten Rinne fischen.. 

Meine persönliche "Dorsch-Spinn-Lieblingszeit" geht von ca. Mitte April bis Ende Mai und zwar vom ersten Büchsenlicht bis zum direkten Sonnenaufgang...weniger kleine, dafür meist schöne Leoparden und das mitunter jeder Wurf nen Treffer...für meist ca, 45-60 Minuten... |rolleyes 

Köder: Bestens bewährt haben sich Hansen Flash rot/schwarz 16 gr. und Falkfish Spöket (Wobbler) in 18 gr. ebenfalls rot/schwarz und kupfer/schwarz.

Vielleicht erwischt man sogar einen schönen Überspringer...in silber


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Meine persönliche "Dorsch-Spinn-Lieblingszeit" geht von ca. Mitte April bis Ende Mai und zwar vom ersten Büchsenlicht bis zum direkten Sonnenaufgang...weniger kleine, dafür meist schöne Leoparden und das mitunter jeder Wurf nen Treffer...für meist ca, 45-60 Minuten... |rolleyes
> 
> Köder: Bestens bewährt haben sich Hansen Flash rot/schwarz 16 gr. und Falkfish Spöket (Wobbler) in 18 gr. ebenfalls rot/schwarz und kupfer/schwarz.
> 
> Vielleicht erwischt man sogar einen schönen Überspringer...in silber


Joerch #h das hört sich alles so toll an,wann ist denn endlich April 
Da müssen wir unbedingt was auf die Beine stellen.
Bis dann Jörch #h


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Wie Brösel, Du angelst noch???  :q  *kopfeinzieh*

Ich habe in Westermakelsdorf in Richtung Huk immer recht gut Dorsch fangen können. Wie Brösel schon geschrieben hat, tlw 10m vom Ufer, da freut sich der Fliegenfischer... 
Auch in Staberhuk kann man tlw echte Sternstunden erleben. Aber wie schon geschrieben, es hängt auch vom Wind ab.

Gruß

Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Brösel, Du angelst noch???  :q  *kopfeinzieh*


Ja..ich will zumindest...habe das Gerödel jedenfalls noch nicht gegen Häkelzeugs getauscht...doof du...:q 



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Joerch  das hört sich alles so toll an,wann ist denn endlich April   Da müssen wir unbedingt was auf die Beine stellen.



Jörg, damit keine lange Weile hast.so zum Überbrücken...hier hast was aus der Zeit zu lesen...falls es nicht schon damals verfolgt hast...

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=27617&page=1&pp=15

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=27975&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Nordangler (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

darth carper ich empfehle dir mal Broesels Homepage zu besuchen. Dort findest du gehug Infos. Da hatt der lütte ne tolle Seite auf die Beine gestellt.

Sven


----------



## darth carper (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Na da sind ja noch eine ganze Anzahl von Antworten und Tips zusammen gekommen.

Danke dafür!

Der Januar scheint ja nicht gerade ideal zu sein, ich werde aber wohl trotzdem meine Rute mitnehmen. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Dorsche. Eine Meerforelle wäre zwar auch ganz nett, ich möchte aber erstmal etwas "leichter" anfangen und mit Dorschen Erfahrungen beim Küstenspimmfischen sammeln.
Versuch macht auch hier wieder klug!
Im April bin ich sicherlich auch wieder da.

Den Tip mit Broesels Homepagewerde ich gerne aufgreifen und dort mal nachsehen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir trotzdem noch ein paar mehr Ködertips geben?! Welche Gewichte, Typen und Farben muß ich unbedingt dabei haben?
Kann ich diese dann vor Ort bei Balltic Koelln oder bei Udo`s Anglertreff erstehen (der ja leider nicht immer geöffnet hat)? Ich weiß zwar, daß Baltic Koelln ein großes Pilkersortiment führt, auf die Spinnköder habe ich da noch nie geachtet.
Bei den Händlern in meiner Nähe kriege ich nur Snaps und den ein oder anderen Hansen Fight. Gladsax Wobbler sind gar nicht zu kriegen!


----------



## Broesel (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Moin Darth,
wat willste mit noch mehr Ködern, wie ich dir beschrieben habe? Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht zig verschiedene Blinker und Wobbler in allen denkbaren Farben mit geschleppt. Die von mir genannten Dinger reichen vollkommen. Den selben Ködervorschlag wirst auch vom größten Teil der hier anwesenden Boardies bekommen... 
Das wichtigste ist, dass man an den Köder glaubt mit dem man fischt...  

Den Hansen fight finde ich persönlich nicht so prickelnd. Fliegt etwas leierich und ist wesentlich windempfindlicher (Überschläge), wie der Flash.

Desweiteren gibbet Udo in Burg nicht mehr. Dafür ist jetzt bei Penny (Burg, Ortseingang, rechts) nen Geschäft, in dem du dich entsprechend eindecken kannst. Oder eben in Petersdorf...


----------



## petipet (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Hallo darth carper,

"Udos Anglertreff" gibt es seit über einen Jahr nicht mehr. Es gibt aber ein für dich bestimmt neues Angelgeschäft auf Fehmarn: "ANGELSPORT", ist eine Filiale von dem Hauptgeschäft in Heiligenhafen. Wenn du MacFress rechts liegen läßt, bei Lidl neben der Aral-Tanke. Dort habe ich immer meine Wattis abgeholt, wenn ich nicht selbst geplümpert habe. Netter Verkäufer, angelt selbst und gibt auch Tips. Dann gibt es noch in Petersdorf ein kleineres Angelgeschäft. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## petipet (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

@Joerch,

sorry. Hat sich überschnitten. Du hattest ja schon alles wichtige geschrieben.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## darth carper (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

OK, dann werde ich mal versuchen mich hier beim Köderkauf zu mäßigen und mich dann vor Ort mit den wichtigsten Ködern einzudecken!

Sind die Gewichte der Köder für richtige Weitwürfe nicht zu gering?
Häufig liest man in den einschlägigen Zeitungen, daß Köder zwischen 20 und 30g empfohlen werden.


----------



## darth carper (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Das mit Udos Anglertreff habe ich tatsächlich nicht gewußt! Vielleicht liegt das daran, daß ich immer wenn ich auf Fehmarn war (ca. 2-3mal jedes Jahr) das Geschäft geschlossen hatte und ich dann nicht mehr hingegangen bin.
Bisher habe ich nur bei Baltic Koelln gekauft.

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tip mit dem neuen Geschäft!
Ist die Aral-Tanke nicht auf der linken Seite wenn in Burg hineinfahre?
Aber ich werde das Geschäft schon finden, so groß ist der Bereich ja nicht.


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Gewichte der Köder für richtige Weitwürfe nicht zu gering?
> Häufig liest man in den einschlägigen Zeitungen, daß Köder zwischen 20 und 30g empfohlen werden.



Jedem dat Seine, ich fische in der Regel 10 - 20g. Letzlich kommt es auch auf Deine Spinrute an, welches Ködergewicht sie am Besten wirft.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

"Angelsport" hat Winterpause ! 
Keine Ahnung wann der wieder auf macht !

Köder : Wie Brösel schon schrieb, zu viele machen dich nur unsicher.


----------



## Broesel (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Gewichte der Köder für richtige Weitwürfe nicht zu gering?
> Häufig liest man in den einschlägigen Zeitungen, daß Köder zwischen 20 und 30g empfohlen werden.



Jo..ich weiß schon wer die Fische gerne mit 30gr. erschlägt...:q  
Das sind dann die Dinger, die ich im Sommer beim Schnorcheln im Blasentang wiederfinde...:q
Darfst eines nicht vergessen, 30 gr. müßen beim Fischen vom Ufer recht zügig eingeholt werden, da gerade auf den ersten Metern oftmals Hindernisse in Form von Blasentang und Steinen vorhanden sind. Im Frühjahr, wenn der Dorsch über Sandflächen den Tobsen nachjagt, da mag es gehen, aber jetzt... Außerdem ist der Stoffwechsel bei den kalten Temperaturen runtergesetzt und ich glaube (meine Meinung), der Dorsch wird sich eher für einen langsam geführten Köder interessieren, als für einen, dem er kräfteraubend verdammt schnell hinterher jagen muß...

Ergo..zwischen 15 und 20 gr. ist schon nicht verkehrt, im Hochwinter eher noch feiner..12 gr.  

@Mario,
ssiehst..ich bin kaum losgekommen..und habe die Winterpause von "Angelsport" gar ned mitbekommen...Danke für den Hinweis. #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Moin darth Carper #h

Zur Ködergröße/gewicht...

Wie schon geschrieben, kommts auf Deine Spinnrute an, ich fische ebenfalls nur 10 - 20 Gramm, ein paar schwerere habe ich aber immer mit, wenn's mal wirklich weit raus muss oder der Wind zu stark bläst und DIr die üblichen 20 Gramm schlicht und ergreifend weggeweht werden, dann können 30 Gramm ein kleines Wunder bewirken...  Aber eines musst Du bedenken, im Winter ist langsamere Köderführung angesagt, da drehst Du Dir 30 Gramm ganz leicht am Grund fest und wenn Du dann noch mit Monofil unterwegs bist was im Winter mehr Vorteile als Geflecht bietet, hast den Kder schon so gut wie verloren 

Meerforelle schwerer als Dorsch?? Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen... Ich hab zwar selbst noch keine Gefangen, aber es ist allerhöchstens so, daß die MeFo schwerer zu fangen ist als der Dorsch, was hauptsächlich daran liegt, daß sie nicht in solchen Massen (Schwärmen) vorkommt wie der Dorsch! Wenn DU erstmal einen der beiden gehakt hast, würde ich sagen, daß das nur ein Unterschied besteht: DIe Mefo kämpft an der Oberfläche und der Dorsch am Grund... was davon schwieriger ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden 

Im Winter hat die MeFo noch einen Vorteil:
Sie beißt tagsüber.. und somit hast Du die Möglichkeit in wärmender Wintersonne (wenn vorhaden ) zu fischen, den Dorsch musst Du Dir im Winter "erfrieren"  morgens früh im Dunkeln... Abends im kalten dunklen..  

Da is' die Mefo bequemer 

Viel Spaß an Fehmarns Küste und mach es erfolgreicher als ich, ok?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Moin



> Ergo..zwischen 15 und 20 gr. ist schon nicht verkehrt, im Hochwinter eher noch feiner..12 gr.



Ich glaube, ich sollte meine Köderbox mal mit den kleineren Kalibern ergänzen |kopfkrat leuchtet irgenwie ein #h .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sundfisher (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Hallo Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer aus kein Problem, allerdings kann ich nur vom Øresund sprechen, hier kann man vom Kronborgpynt Portionsdorsche fangen, übrigens das ganze Jahr über. Taktik ist wie beim Lightpilken auswerfen und an gespannter Schnur kontrolliert absinken lassen, bei Grundkontakt durch abwechselnd starke und leichte Rucke aus dem Handgelenk einholen, ZUpfer sind mit sofortigem Anschlag zu quittieren. Die Bisse können von ganz fein bis knallhart und mit und ohne Anmeldung kommen. Ich verwende für das Grundnahe Fischen Pilker in den Farben Firetiger, Rot/Gelb, Gelb/Grün und Japanrot. Ein Beifänger in Form einer Dorschfliege ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solltest Du tun Andi, Du weißt ja, es kommt nicht auf die Größe an 

Ne ernsthaft, wenn Deine Rute problemlos 15 Gramm wirft auf Entfernung, dann sollte man auch 15 Gramm fischen!

ich hab im Oktober festgestellt, daß alles zwischen 12 und 20 Gramm wesentlich leichter und vor allem langsamer zu fischen ist wie 30 Gramm


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Ich fische  im Winter meist Kunstkoeder zwischen 20 und 30 g.

Allerdings fischte ich dann auch Stellen, die schnell auf Tiefe gehen.

Vom BB sind leichte Koeder  10-16g angesagt. 
An sehr hinternisreichen Stellen fische ich am liebsten 10-12g Blinker!

Koederfuehrung an sehr leichten Koedern ist immer besser.

Meine Favoriten sind

Hansen fight bis 18g
Hansen flash bis 30g bevorzugt 16 und 20g
Gladsax Fiske 16,20 und 27g
Snaps Blinker von Gladsax bzw. Hausmade in 20g

Farben sind relativ. Solltest auf jedenfall hell?dunkle(kontrastreiche Farben) und blanke(silber oder kupfer) in deiner Box haben. Und auf jedenfall den Glauben an deinen Koeder nicht daran verlieren!


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Hallo,
ich kann über das Jahr gesehen die Tage an einer Hand abzählen, an denen ich mit mehr als 20g fische. Wenn möglich um die zehn und wenn nötig eben 20 aber mehr nur in Ausnahmefällen. Zu den Farben denke ich, dass das bereits erwähnte Vertrauen am wichtigsten ist. Man muss den Köder stundenlang fischen können ohne den "glauben" daran zu verlieren. Trotzdem dürfen es im Winter auch gerne mal die schwuchteligen rosa-Ausführungen sein. Die bringen bei diesen Temps manchmal den entscheidenden kick.


----------



## Hasenfuß (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Taktik ist wie beim Lightpilken auswerfen und an gespannter Schnur kontrolliert absinken lassen, bei Grundkontakt durch abwechselnd starke und leichte Rucke aus dem Handgelenk einholen, ZUpfer sind mit sofortigem Anschlag zu quittieren. Die Bisse können von ganz fein bis knallhart und mit und ohne Anmeldung kommen.


Wie sieht es denn mit Hängern oder Salat-garnierten Haken aus?
Sind die ähnlich häufig, wie bei Krautgang?


----------



## darth carper (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

@steffen

Ich bezog mich bei dem Vergleich beider Fische tatsächlich auf die Häufigkeit des Vorkommens. Es gibt nun mal mehr Dorsche als Meerforellen, daher sind Dorsche "leichter" zu fangen.
Ich wollte den Dorsch nicht abwerten, sondern erstmal Erfahrungen von der Küste aus sammeln und wenn man dann noch Fische fangen kann, umso besser.
Auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn man tagelang fischt und nichts beißt, dann fängt man an zu zweifeln und wirft die Flinte vielleicht voreilig ins Korn.


----------



## Rosi (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Jedenfalls sind die Dorsche im Moment weg, auch von der Seebrücke. Weiter draußen ist es auch schwierig. Dafür schwimmen die Schollen dicht am Ufer, erste Sandbank.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Kann Broesel nur recht geben. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch ( Dorsch ). Wenn man laufen den Köder wechselt, dann setzt man sich selber unter Streß. Ähnlich einem "Erfolgszwang". Vertrauen hat noch nie geschadet, auch wenn`s um den Köder geht. Bei mir klappt`s "meistens" dann auch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

...um jetzt die Verwirrung vollkommen zu machen :

Liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 6 Grad oder darüber -> Köder (Gladsax Wobbler schwarz/rot in 27 Gr.)
Ist die Temperatur darunter -> Kinetic / Hansen Flash 18 Gr/ 16 Gr. gleiche Farbe.
das Ganze am morgen...sagen wir mal bis neun Uhr...., oder am späten Nachmittag vier bis 6 Uhr.....sollte klappen....tiefes Wasser in der Nähe ist natürlich nicht ganz unwichtig (Sund/Staberhuk/Katharinenhof).

Geht es auf Mefo, dann würde ich die Mittagszeit bevorzugen...allerdings nur dann, wenn die Temperatur auch zur Jahreszeit passt (also Minusgrade oder knapp darüber).
Wenn wir westliche Winde und steigende Temperaturen haben, dann auch schon am frühen morgen, nach der Dämmerung. Ködergewichte wie oben, jedoch farblich etwas anders....z.B.: silber/blau...grün/blau/silber....bei Kälte ruhig mal eine "Schockfarbe" ausprobieren.....
Alles nix Neues, aber vielleicht klappt's ja....
Lass ma' hören, wie es war
 #h  #h  #h


----------



## darth carper (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorsche im Januar vom Ufer*

Werde ich machen. Vielleicht klappt es ja?!

Auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich für die vielen Tips.


----------

